# New Software



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I received L225MAED-N awhile ago, any news on this Mark.

Also if this is in the wrong place move it or delete it.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

That is Great news. I'm at work, anyone else get the update??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Coming soon...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Shows up now in the Dish software chart.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yep...I have it as well.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike Russell said:


> I received L225MAED-N awhile ago, any news on this Mark.
> 
> Also if this is in the wrong place move it or delete it.


That sounds strange the way you worded it. Does "awhile ago" mean hours ago, or last week? And asking if it is the right or wrong place almost makes it sound like you are a beta tester looking at a pre-release. Why else ask permission unless it was a matter to be kept secret.

Maybe I'm off base, that statement just reads weird.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just shut off my 942, and sure enough . . . software update.

Now that everything is done, it all looks good except I lost my adjacent DMA local guide data! (I actually can't pull in locals from my own DMA, so I don't know if that would be gone as well.) Was this supposed to happen?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The guide data may be back tomorrow after the nightly update.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

jsanders said:


> That sounds strange the way you worded it. Does "awhile ago" mean hours ago, or last week? And asking if it is the right or wrong place almost makes it sound like you are a beta tester looking at a pre-release. Why else ask permission unless it was a matter to be kept secret.
> 
> Maybe I'm off base, that statement just reads weird.


The Dish software chart shows it was released today (5/17/2005).


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The guide data may be back tomorrow after the nightly update.


Can't you do switch check and force a guide download?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, and that works most of the time, but not all the time, especially with some of the local channels guide data.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, there was a guide download that happened by itself after the update, and I got everything but the OTA channel. I then tried what you said, and the guide download did happen again, but still go guide data for the OTA channel.

FWIW I do have the sat local guide data, but that, of course, dosn't line up as it's an adjacent DMA's local channel I'm pulling in.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Can't you do switch check and force a guide download?


I know that when I first activated my 942, and did the check switch/guide download, it took until the second day for all my guide info to fully populate.
Tom in TX


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Has anyone found anything that this upgrade fixed?


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I know it didnt fix my DVI issue. It still wont work without a reboot.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

just in time for my new arrival tomorrow...cool


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, I will be anxiously awaiting what this is supposed to fix. Since 225 there has been no change. I just keep booting, re-booting, check switch, downloading etc. After about three rounds I got all my ota guide. (I do not know how long it will last). Maybe mine will work out over the next couple of days? I believe my ota problems are completely different from problems others are having. Sure praying this will help!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Is there a fix list for what's in this new release?


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

when is the fix list coming? I'll check for the L225 update tonight.

I'm home now and I have the new update..... Yea!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Things on my hot list not fixed:
1. Legacy SW21 problem; still having problems with 942 sitting at "Acquiring satellite signal 0 of 5" after an update.
2. In single mode, display on TV2 is horizontally squished.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Release notes posted. Basically this version fixed the dup guide entry problems when you have 61.5 and 148 both connected.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Bichon said:


> 1. Legacy SW21 problem; still having problems with 942 sitting at "Acquiring satellite signal 0 of 5" after an update.


I had the same problem last night with the DPP44. A couple of power button reboots got it going again.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, my adjacent DMA local guide data is still not working right. I did the menu-8-5 thing a few times and it showed up temporarily, but the next day it was gone again. I tried switch checks, reboots, and menu-8-5 updates and I got it to come back for a moment, but in there somewhere I lost all my future timer events. Once I got those back I decided to leave well enough alone.

Anybody else have local guide data problems just since the software update?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Stutz - that sounds like a very similar problem as DeweyBrunner is having.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Stutz - that sounds like a very similar problem as DeweyBrunner is having.


I think you're right. I guess that means it's not about being an adjacent DMA, but simply guide data in general.

Any ideas?

(For now I'm going to leave it alone and see if it clears up on it's own.)


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Stutz, I ran across(maybe) something that worked in attaining guide data, even if temporary. I keyed on one satellite station, then keyed on another. I made sure I could recall back and forth. Then I did a check switch/download. My guide returned. I found if you try to download with the 942 set on locals I did not get my guide. All this is assumption. It might not work for me tomorrow. Like Mark told me just try anything, maybe it will work? However, I lose my guide almost anytime and have to start over. Good luck.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Actually, I've left it alone all day, and as of right now I have my guide data for OTA locals, even though it was missing earlier today. Go figure. I'll let you know if it's still there tomorrow.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sure enough, next day it's gone.

Hey Mark, should I do a bug report post?


----------

